# What does PAX mean?



## PenelopePendlton (Aug 25, 2016)

*I keep seeing PAX and have no idea what it means.*


----------



## Sarge223 (Aug 9, 2016)

Pax=passenger


----------



## Ness (Aug 28, 2016)

As above. In a little more spiel, PAX can refer to a passenger or person.

For example, it is commonly used where large groups of people will be.

The event will hold 15,000 pax, or the bus can hold 80 pax.


----------



## indytd (Aug 29, 2016)

PAX 1, PAX 2

Also a vaporizer.


----------



## JaxHammar (Jun 25, 2018)

why not call it pas or pass or passenger? Don't get the pax


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

When I flew C-130s 50 years ago, we always called the passengers "pax."


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

JaxHammar said:


> why not call it pas or pass or passenger? Don't get the pax


One has nine letters and the other only has three. It's shorter and easier to write.


----------



## UbingInLA (Jun 24, 2015)

PenelopePendlton said:


> *I keep seeing PAX and have no idea what it means.*


Enter "Paxhole" in the search bar (top right of the page). You'll find your answer there.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

JaxHammar said:


> why not call it pas or pass or passenger? Don't get the pax


What does Jax mean? Why not call yourself Jas or Jass or JassHammar. I don't get JaxHammar.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

JaxHammar said:


> why not call it pas or pass or passenger? Don't get the pax


Your suggestion has been placed in the "suggestion box''. 
- resolved -


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I imagine because it’s easier and more clear to put a number after x - pas245 vs pax245 (shrugs) to me having an x then a number makes more sense and perhaps the s might look like an 8 or a 2 in a quick glance? Just guessing oh and x might mean times passengerxnumber


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Pax is kinda universal for passengers or packages being transported for pay. Cargo.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

PenelopePendlton said:


> *I keep seeing PAX and have no idea what it means.*


I keep seeing dead people and don't know what that means either!

HELP!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Not sure everyone noticed, but this thread was recently bumped and the OP hasn't visited the site for around 2 and a half years.


----------



## swifty3000 (Jun 24, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Your suggestion has been placed in the "suggestion box''.
> - resolved -


The suggestion box has a large hole at the bottom. So, the suggestion has fallen into the empty abyss. Sorry. :wink:


----------

